# Anyone know where i can get a wiring diagram for a JVC KD-R200 ?



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1st time installing a radio & i would like to do it right lol 

thank you in advance


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

give me a call OSO,ill get you right if you havent already


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

http://www.jvc.ca/service-manuals/ma426ien.pdf


----------

